# Cat pining for lost friend - advice needed



## Jemma Dyson (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello,

I wanted to get some advice on how to help our cat who is pining for her lost partner. We lost our other cat 12 days ago (still looking and have covered all the steps on the lost cat thread section - lost while staying with my in-laws so he doesn't know the area).

She has improved a little and has stopped searching for him and crying in the daytime but at night she cries at different times, craves attention (nips and scratches if she doesn't get it) and seems very lonely which is understandable. We hate seeing her so sad.

She and the other cat are fairly recently adopted but us (first week of January). We are getting a cat flap fitted next week (wanted them to settle in first) so I suspect having more freedom may help her with the boredom but I wanted to see if there is anything else we can do help her cope without the other cat and stop her crying at night. We do let her out in the day when we are home so she has had a chance to run around and fresh air.

We don't want to rush getting another cat as we hope the other one will be found but we want her to be happy.

Thank you


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Jemma and welcome to our forums. One of our members has gone through this. His cat Dani went missing in early February and ... she got found and reunited with her family just before Easter. Don't lose hope. And his other kitty was very unsettled while her friend was gone.

@Belgy67 can you offer some advice and practical tips please for Jemma.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's a link to Dani's story. It's 57 pages long by now. The first few pages have lots of tips

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/danis-tale-lost-and-found.421884/


----------



## Jemma Dyson (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you both, I will read through this later on today. I am very happy to hear you Dani came back, it gives me hope that our cat will return or be found as well. Thank you.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would probably keep her in a bit longer tbh, in case she wanders off to look for her buddy 

Fingers crossed the lost cat turns up soon.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I really feel for you and your lovely cat. We have been in the same situation. We were lucky we found him after 6 weeks. You could try putting an advert in the local paper in the region where he went missing with a good colour photo.
As for your other cat they only thing I can think of is by spending as much time with her. Does she sleep with you?


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

@Jemma Dyson was your cat microchipped? If so, this is a good website to have a look at when a microchipped pet goes missing

www.petlog.org.uk


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Never give up hope of finding the lost cat. I lost Dani for almost 8 weeks and got her back last week. As @Ragdollsfriend suggested the first few pages of the thread about Dani can give tips. From my own experience getting online covered as well can help, looking at them every day or two. (Cat protection, rspca, missing cats, Petlog pettrax etc)

In relation to the cat missing her friend, my Mari was the same and I helped her by giving lots of cuddles and attention, even allowing her under the duvet at night as the pair used to snuggle together. Ensure you can help the one left to eat by heating the food to bring out flavours ma king it more tasty.

Please do not let any cat or kitten out until at least one year old, they are just babies with no sense prior to this.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear your cat is missing, Jemma. I hope you find him soon. x 

We had this happen a few times when I was a kid, as we were always a multi-cat household. We just gave extra fuss to the cat left behind, and after a few days, they started to cheer up.


----------



## Jemma Dyson (Mar 29, 2016)

Belgy67 said:


> Never give up hope of finding the lost cat. I lost Dani for almost 8 weeks and got her back last week. As @Ragdollsfriend suggested the first few pages of the thread about Dani can give tips. From my own experience getting online covered as well can help, looking at them every day or two. (Cat protection, rspca, missing cats, Petlog pettrax etc)
> 
> In relation to the cat missing her friend, my Mari was the same and I helped her by giving lots of cuddles and attention, even allowing her under the duvet at night as the pair used to snuggle together. Ensure you can help the one left to eat by heating the food to bring out flavours ma king it more tasty.
> 
> Please do not let any cat or kitten out until at least one year old, they are just babies with no sense prior to this.


Thank you, I will try the tips that we haven't done yet. My main concern about getting Charlie back is that he is so nervous he wont come to anyone even us if we call him. I think the trap might work if he comes to the garden or we take the trap to where he has been spotted.

They are both 18 months old and were let out before we re-homed them so I just waited until they were used to our house first before we let them out. Seems Charlie had other ideas and escaped while at my in-laws (they were looking after them while we were away).

Hopefully we will be able to reunite them at some point.


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Honestly Dani was like that but she got hungry enough to let someone near her. If you have a humane trap set one. Good luck x


----------



## Jemma Dyson (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Frankie, 

Yes we have a humane trap and have set it in mu in-laws shed with the door open, litter used by him and his bed. Hopefully if he is wandering through all the gardens in the area he will come back. So far we have only caught neighbours cats, I am sure the cats weren't impressed but they got a free meal and it doesn't hurt them.

Someone called last night to say they are sure Charlie was looking in at their conservatory at their cat. They opened the door but he ran away, they have put out food and will try and keep him in the conservatory if they can get him in. Hopefully the fact he got closer means that he is getting hungry and is intrigued by other cats. At least we know he is still around and hasn't been hit by a car on the roads or trapped somewhere.

Fingers crossed and we will keep trying.

Jemma


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Keep us updated. x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi @Jemma Dyson any news more on Charlie? I still keep fingers and paws firmly crossed.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I was hoping they'd be good news. x


----------



## Jemma Dyson (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello All, 

Unfortunately no new yet. We have had a few sightings and checked a few cats but haven't found Charlie yet. People are still being vigilant and calling/texting which is very kind. We have tried the humane cat trap in a few places but no joy yet.

Chloe our other cat is seeming happy now though and not pining as much especially as she now can go and come as she pleases through the cat flap. Still waking us in the early hours but less frequently and I am trying to train her to not do that but shutting her in the kitchen/diner with her food on a timer, access to outdoors so she learns waking us doesn't result in attention or immediate feeding. Hopefully a few weeks of trying this will help.

Will keep you all posted.

Jemma


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Sorry that Charlie hasn't come home, yet. x  

But I'm glad Chloe is happier. x


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Paws and tails are crossed for you guys


----------



## Jemma Dyson (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I have wonderful news, we have found Charlie and he is back home at our house  He has had a check up and he is well, just needed a worm and flea treatment. I can't believe he is back after over 4 months!

Just goes to show you should never give up hope.

He is settling back in well and Chloe our other cat is getting used to him again and he is her, no fights yet just a bit of swatting from Chloe but they have groomed each other so it is looking promising.

Fingers crossed he won't run away again, we are going to keep him in for a few weeks until he becomes acclimatized to the house and then we will try him in the garden while we are out there.

Thank you for all the advice and support.

Best wishes

Jemma


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

That's fantastic news!! 
So glad he's home.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So pleased to hear Charlie is home I know its such a relief when they do come home.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

This is fantastic news! I am so pleased for you! :Joyful:Joyful Where did you find him?

So glad that Chloe has accepted him back, and the two of them are getting along. Good for them!


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow! Fantastic news. Hope he's okay x


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jemma Dyson said:


> we have found Charlie


@Jemma Dyson: Wonderful news! Where has he been all this time? So pleased for you, what a weight off your mind.


----------

